# Trying to get a picture of Molly's eyelashes



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has long lashes but because her head is brown it's hard to get a shot of them so I tried and tried you can sort of see them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Molly! I saw those lashes! Wow! Just stunning..


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a cutie pie x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is sooo cute, yes I could see them,they make her even more beautiful. Dudleys seem to grow straight over his eyes sort of down and out but in front so I like to keep them about an inch long so they look more like a long human eyelash length.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has long lashes but because her head is brown it's hard to get a shot of them so I tried and tried you can sort of see them


Wow Molly, I could look at you for hours, lashes or not but they're superb xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She definetly doesn't need mascara


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Do other poo's have white whiskers like a cat?? Molly has really long ones they are growing now and sometimes I think something is stuck in her mustache but it's a stiff white whisker She is kind of like a cat it's so weird. She clings on to me and I can feel her nails go in like a cat would do..she sort of plays like a cat uses her paws a lot...I just don't get her sometimes it makes me laugh! I never had a small dog before so maybe it's normal? She is a funny bunny for sure


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has the long lashes, but no whiskers.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady has the long lashes, but no whiskers.


Take a picture of them I can't believe they go down her face that far Maybe Molly is part cat but her whiskers are white and so long. Here is a picture when she was about 14 weeks old they were so long. The groomer cuts them so now you can't see them but I can feel them growing under her fur very stiff

My black lab had tiny whiskers but they were black so you couldn't see them her's stand out cause they are white!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! Just like a cat!! CUTE!!!!!!

ok here is a pick of Lady, you cant quite see how far they go down her face since she is lying down, but they go to the bottom of her beard. her lashes are the long darker, more ginger coloured strand.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG that picture is adorable love her little tongue sticking out Wow she wins the eyelash contest for sure. Molly's have been cut before but they make me laugh cause they stick out sometimes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha I like that pic of her, I think it is funny! she looks like she is smiling! 
Lady's were cut once and have suffered one break, so one was longer than the other for a bit, but they grow SO FAST!!! I really do have to measure them again to see how long her lashes are, and how close to the record we are.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe I should grow out Molly's whiskers and she could win some contest ha! I never noticed any poo's with whiskers I wonder if she is the only one??


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe I should grow out Molly's whiskers and she could win some contest ha! I never noticed any poo's with whiskers I wonder if she is the only one??


 Alfie has them too Renee, I can feel them in his beard too!  They don't notice at the mo when you look at him as they were trimmed with his beard so are the same length, but when they grow I'll try and take a pic.  Good to know we're in good company though!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph has a real tough spiky one under his chin - I think it's about 3 all together x


----------

